# Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 8, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-ef-500-600-f4l-is-ii-availability/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-ef-500-600-f4l-is-ii-availability/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-ef-500-600-f4l-is-ii-availability/"></a></div>
<p><strong>So you wanna spend a lot of money?

</strong>I am getting the same question everyday about the same thing. “When can I get the new <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754507-USA/Canon_5124B002_500mm_f_4L_EF_IS.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">500mm</a> or <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754508-REG/Canon_5125B002_EF_600mm_f_4L_IS.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">600mm</a> lenses from Canon?”. The best answer is.. I don’t know. Canon is still maintaining a release date of May 2012, and we still have 23 days left in the month. However, whether that ever meant in large quantity is unknown.</p>
<p><strong>A few facts that don’t help too much.</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Both lenses do appear on price lists, however dealer NET is still listed at “TBA” on the lists I have seen.</li>
<li>Neither lens was out from behind glass at NAB</li>
<li>Through the grapevine, reps are saying “I don’t know” and not “May 2012″ in regards to release date.</li>
<li>No large retailer I have spoken to has any idea when they’re coming.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Prediction?

</strong>A couple get released for photographers at Euro 2012 starting June 8, 2012 in Ukraine and Poland. Possibly along with a few final test bodies of the Canon EOS-1D X.</p>
<p>All this could change pretty quickly, I could get an email later today saying they’re coming and when they’re expected. I have had both on preorder since they were announced in 1972, hopefully inflation won’t make them even more expensive.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## unfocused (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



> starting June 8, 2012 in the Ukraine and Poland



Indulge me on a pet peeve: it is not "the" Ukraine. It is simply Ukraine, just like any other country. 

"The Ukraine" is the phrase the Russian oppressors used during the Soviet era. They wanted people to believe that the once-independent nation that the Soviets had conquered was simply a region of Russia and not entitled to it's own identify. Thus the systematic suppression of the Ukrainian language and culture throughout the Soviet era. 

Even today, there are many within the Russian government that would like to re-absorb Ukraine. Referring to Ukraine with the diminutive "the" is a subtle way of implying that this nation (one of the largest in Europe and with one of the oldest and richest cultures) is nothing more than a rural subsidiary of the Russian bear.


----------



## Danack (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



unfocused said:


> > starting June 8, 2012 in the Ukraine and Poland
> 
> 
> 
> Indulge me on a pet peeve: it is not "the" Ukraine. It is simply Ukraine, just like any other country.



Rather than being Soviet dogma this is more likely caused by it being correct to say 'starting June 8, 2012 in the U.K.' for the United Kingdom rather than 'starting June 8, 2012 in U.K.' .

UK => Ukraine is rather homophonic so it's an easy slip to make.


----------



## unfocused (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



Danack said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > > starting June 8, 2012 in the Ukraine and Poland
> ...



Sorry, but that's not correct. The United Kingdom is a collection of states. And that's really the point. Ukraine is separate country, not part of the Russian federation or the old Soviet Union. 

No one says "The Ireland" and if they did the Irish would probably be insulted. It's a bit comparable to the way Canadians feel when people refer to only those from the United States as "Americans." Difference is that tens of thousands of Canadians didn't perish in a deliberate famine created in order to exert control over the country.

It's a common slip here in the west and most people wrongly think they are being correct by referring to Ukraine with a "the." 

Just a personal goal of mine to correct this whenever I see it. It's caused by some heightened sensitivity due to having made several visits to Ukraine in the 1990s. (And having seen the damage done to the people by 70 years of socialist oppression)

As a side note, Canada has one of the largest Ukrainian diaspora populations, so it's not a bad idea for Canon Rumors Guy to be aware of this little issue. 

Not going to hijack the thread. Point made. I promise not to keep flogging this dead horse.


----------



## sanj (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*

1972. Agree...!!


----------



## D_Rochat (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



unfocused said:


> It's a bit comparable to the way Canadians feel when people refer to only those from the United States as "Americans." Difference is that tens of thousands of Canadians didn't perish in a deliberate famine created in order to exert control over the country.



That's because we nipped that problem in the butt and burnt the first White House down to send a message!

On a more serious note, I never realized what you have mentioned and always have referred to the Ukraine with "the" at the beginning. "Now I know, and knowing is half the battle". And it's true that we Canadians do not like to be referred to as American. Nothing against our American brethren, but we have our own identity.


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



D_Rochat said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit comparable to the way Canadians feel when people refer to only those from the United States as "Americans." Difference is that tens of thousands of Canadians didn't perish in a deliberate famine created in order to exert control over the country.
> ...



+1 eh.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



D_Rochat said:


> And it's true that we Canadians do not like to be referred to as American. Nothing against our American brethren, but we have our own identity.



But aren't we all North Americans, 'eh?

BTW, I don't really think threadjacking applies here. Where exactly is this thread going? The 500 II and 600 II are delayed. Again. Again again. Is that really a surprise to anyone at this point? News flash: a Canon lens is delayed. Sort of like a CR3 post that the sun will rise tomorrow or that water is wet.


----------



## Tov (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



neuroanatomist said:


> D_Rochat said:
> 
> 
> > And it's true that we Canadians do not like to be referred to as American. Nothing against our American brethren, but we have our own identity.
> ...



Rich North Americans, if he gets asked the question when there coming every day.


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



neuroanatomist said:


> But aren't we all North Americans, 'eh?



According to Wikipedia, if you live anywhere on the image that's green, you are a North American. I thought Central America, was, well, Central America. :-\


----------



## Caps18 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



unfocused said:


> > starting June 8, 2012 in the Ukraine and Poland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is just one of those things with the English language, I'm sure he didn't mean it that way.

It could have easily been "starting June 8, 2012 in the United States." Which is correct. "starting June 8, 2012 in United States." doesn't sound right.



Anyways, I would need to take a loan out to buy one of these lenses. But, if I won the lottery and could hire an assistant, I would like one.


----------



## Vinniej (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



unfocused said:


> > starting June 8, 2012 in the Ukraine and Poland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously? You take your time out of your life explaining the meaning of the word "the" in "The Ukraine"? You must live a lonely life.


----------



## TexPhoto (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



Daniel Flather said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > But aren't we all North Americans, 'eh?
> ...



Don't fret, I live in Puerto Rico, and Canon officially says it does not exist. It is not a part of the U.S., and it it not a country in the Caribbean. Therefore i cannot get service, or Canon professional membership.


----------



## unfocused (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II Availability*



> Seriously? You take your time out of your life explaining the meaning of the word "the" in "The Ukraine"? You must live a lonely life.



When it symbolizes the systematic massacre of about 7 million people, the subjugation of a nation for most of the 20th Century, and policies that led to the worst environmental disaster in history (Chernobyl) yes, I do take time out of my life to explain the meaning of the word "the." Perhaps you think Jews are too sensitive about that Holocaust thing too? 

And, no, I'm not lonely at all. I just happen to have Ukrainian friends and I have seen first-hand the devastation that Soviet policies had on the nation and its people. 



> If "The Ukraine" was some area during the time of the USSR then they should have chosen a new name, at least for English speakers, when the country separated. It makes Ukraine sound like plane or plain and both of those are words with which you use "the."



I am embarrassed for you. Sure, after gaining independence following centuries of struggle against foreign domination they should have renamed their country so it wouldn't confuse English speakers. After all, the world revolves around us, right? Oh, and perhaps we should tell other countries they ought to change their name too – The Uganda, The Spain, The Mexico, The Ecuador, The Italy... 

I said I wasn't going to beat this horse any more, but some of these comments are too ignorant.


----------



## D_Rochat (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Ukraine vs Ukrania*



dilbert said:


> If "The Ukraine" was some area during the time of the USSR then they should have chosen a new name, at least for English speakers, when the country separated. It makes Ukraine sound like plane or plain and both of those are words with which you use "the".



Yes, they should have renamed it Hulkamania. No one would refer to it as "the Hulkamania".


----------

